# My First Colonoscopy



## 17898 (Aug 29, 2005)

I have my first colonscopy on 8/29, I am 45 and did have some initial anxiety but thank you God I seem to be over that. I will report back after tomorrow. It was great to read what you all have written before. It helped alot to reconfirm that it should be an easy enough procedure and "knowing" is much better than wondering. Butt cam, that's a good one! :&lt







, thanks for making me laugh!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Good luck. I hope all goes smoothly and have a great sleep


----------



## 21074 (Aug 31, 2005)

let us know what happens. thoughts and prayers.


----------

